# Ninja Suit ???



## Master Shredder (Feb 3, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Thinking about buying an Airblaster Ninja suit. Either merino wool or expedition grade.
> 
> Does anyone think they're any good?
> 
> Anyone know what size would fit a dude that's 6' 180lbs?


I have the merino wool ninja suit. No regrets over my purchase. Im 5'11 170-175lbs and I wear a large.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Cool concept, but it seems you can only get a full length one with a hood. My buddy has it and seems to love it. The version without a hood seem to only come with shorter legs that cutoff at the calf. I'd want a full-length version but without the hood.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Master Shredder said:


> I have the merino wool ninja suit. No regrets over my purchase. Im 5'11 170-175lbs and I wear a large.


Do you think the XL would be too baggy if I sized up? I prefer a loose fit, but not a baggy fit. 



Triple8Sol said:


> Cool concept, but it seems you can only get a full length one with a hood. My buddy has it and seems to love it. The version without a hood seem to only come with shorter legs that cutoff at the calf. I'd want a full-length version but without the hood.


Yeah I was looking at that myself. I usually wear a hoody when I ride so a hood woulnd't be that big of a deal. But then again, I usually wear a hoody so that would mean 3 hoods now instead of 2. I really like the full body design though.

And the hood-less one doesn't come in expedition.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

the hood is really thin and you can have it under your hoodie (so that it isnt sitting inside the hoodies hood) if you zip the zipper all the way up you can turn it down so it fits like a turtle neck or you can just leave it a little unzipped.
I am 6'2" 210 and the XL is baggy around the waist but fits everywhere else fine (im not a fatty) I also have a L which fits tighter but not to a point where I would complain.

I really like ninja suits....


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You boys any good with a pair of scissors?


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

When it's really cold you'll be loving the hood, under a helmet it's the warmest thing ever.


----------



## lizardboy64rb (Feb 19, 2013)

You should buy one. I have been out in -30 weather and was really warm, as my friends had to go inside and warm up.


----------



## Lifted (Feb 6, 2013)

Just got home from the hill and lounging in mine now. Love it. I have the regular, no merino or expedition.

I snowboard 5-6 days a week, every week and wear mine almost every time. The hood is bad ass when you need a bit of extra warmth on your face and head. Never gets in the way for me with a hoodie and shell. Next time you eat it in pow or it starts nuking snow down your neck you'll be glad you bought it. 

You'll have to wipe backwards when you take a dump. I wear a medium and I'm 5'7 - 170. Fits perfect.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Lifted said:


> Just got home from the hill and lounging in mine now. Love it. I have the regular, no merino or expedition.
> 
> I snowboard 5-6 days a week, every week and wear mine almost every time. The hood is bad ass when you need a bit of extra warmth on your face and head. Never gets in the way for me with a hoodie and shell. Next time you eat it in pow or it starts nuking snow down your neck you'll be glad you bought it.
> 
> You'll have to wipe backwards when you take a dump. I wear a medium and I'm 5'7 - 170. Fits perfect.


How well does it wick moisture? Any soggy feel from the sweat?


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I have the merino ninja suit in a large and I am 6 foot 178lb. I love it, although its kind of a weird fit around the waist. Nevertheless, just cinch up the drawstring and your good to go. I don't feel this incredible warmth everybody is talking about, but then again, I have never been cold.:icon_scratch:


----------



## Master Shredder (Feb 3, 2013)

I've never felt sweaty or damp wearing the merino ninja suit.


----------



## Lifted (Feb 6, 2013)

never felt soggy in mine at all. There are some days at work shoveling the shit out of snow or chipping ice, or hiking the backcountry where I've gotten pretty sweaty but I've never noticed it really feel wet.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> Cool concept, but it seems you can only get a full length one with a hood. My buddy has it and seems to love it. The version without a hood seem to only come with shorter legs that cutoff at the calf. I'd want a full-length version but without the hood.


I am the opposite - want the hood, but short legs.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Any word on the merino vs. expedition weight? I know everybody loves merino (me too), but would be interested in respective pros and cons (warmth, wicking, ease of care, etc.).


----------



## Bauba (Jan 16, 2013)

LOVE, LOvE, LOVE. Worth every darn penny. I've never gotten too hot, and I've never been too cold in my Merino Ninja. I spend most waking hours in mine.


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

Not sure if anyone already put this out there. But its on sale on WM

WhiskeyMilitia.com: Airblaster Expedition Weight Ninja Suit - Men's - $69.99 - 56% off


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Bauba said:


> LOVE, LOvE, LOVE. Worth every darn penny. I've never gotten too hot, and I've never been too cold in my Merino Ninja. I spend most waking hours in mine.


How about washing it? Do you just throw it in the machine with your other kit or does it require special care (hand wash or similar)? Also wondering about drying times compared to the poly fleece of the expedition weight one.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> How about washing it? Do you just throw it in the machine with your other kit or does it require special care (hand wash or similar)? Also wondering about drying times compared to the poly fleece of the expedition weight one.


How much heavier/thicker is the expedition version compare to the standard ninja suit? 

I'm trying to decide which one to get. I already have UA cold gear top and bottom and wondering if the standard version may provide better layering options.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowman55 said:


> How much heavier/thicker is the expedition version compare to the standard ninja suit?
> 
> I'm trying to decide which one to get. I already have UA cold gear top and bottom and wondering if the standard version may provide better layering options.


Yeah, similar here. Deciding between the Merino and the expedition weight versions, though (don't think the regular version will give me sufficient insulation). Price not a factor, just trying to figure out which one would fit my needs better...


----------



## whsyummer? (Nov 30, 2009)

the expedition one is super thick and is made of totally different material, like a neoprene diving suit. i wouldn't want to wear it on a regular day even in the backcountry, except for actual expeditions or having to wait out in the cold for better conditions or whatever. i don't see a point in wearing one when you're actually riding. i guess the heat when riding will kill you...

i don't understand how someone would actually badly want the short legs, there's no pros to short legs in my point of view. if you don't need them, they're not bothering. you can always shove them up to your knees hoewever. same with the hood imho.

i usually take my ninja suit along when i'm having a shower after riding because it smells even after a few hours of urban riding and just wash it every 4-7 days. it's way better than an everyday wash, however you can just wash it as you would wash a t-shirt, no special treatments neccessary. i'm vegan, so i own the standard, non-merino version. don't know if the merion one differs a lot for washing instructions.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

whsyummer? said:


> the expedition one is super thick and is made of totally different material, like a neoprene diving suit. i wouldn't want to wear it on a regular day even in the backcountry, except for actual expeditions or having to wait out in the cold for better conditions or whatever. i don't see a point in wearing one when you're actually riding. i guess the heat when riding will kill you...
> 
> i don't understand how someone would actually badly want the short legs, there's no pros to short legs in my point of view. if you don't need them, they're not bothering. you can always shove them up to your knees hoewever. same with the hood imho.
> 
> i usually take my ninja suit along when i'm having a shower after riding because it smells even after a few hours of urban riding and just wash it every 4-7 days. it's way better than an everyday wash, however you can just wash it as you would wash a t-shirt, no special treatments neccessary. i'm vegan, so i own the standard, non-merino version. don't know if the merion one differs a lot for washing instructions.


Thanks for that, very helpful. Sounds like the expedition version is for me, as I tend to get really cold - for resort riding in ~20F/-7C I wear long thermal underwear, a mid-layer, a polar fleece, and an insulated jacket. Hoping to shed one of those layers with the ninja suit...


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

bmaniga said:


> Not sure if anyone already put this out there. But its on sale on WM
> 
> WhiskeyMilitia.com: Airblaster Expedition Weight Ninja Suit - Men's - $69.99 - 56% off


Thanks for posting this. I've been considering a Ninja Suit but have so much $$ invested in Orage, DuFold, and UA baselayers that I just couldn't justify spending that much money. Now, courtesy of Whiskey Militia and the heads-up from Bmaniga, I have one coming my way!

NINJA!!


----------

